# Introducing New Kitten - Behaviour Changes in First Cat?



## SBlade77 (Oct 18, 2009)

We have an extremely affectionate and people-oriented nine month old Siberian male kitten. He really seems to enjoy the company of other animals, and so we decided to get another Siberian, this one a four month old male (Liev, our first cat, prefers the company of younger male cats). We used a transition room, and both cats expressed a great deal of interest in the other on each side of the door. We started with short visits, which went fairly well (lots of sniffing and minimal growling, only from the new cat), and after three days we let them interact together when we're home (separating them during the night and while we're at work). They generally do very well - lots of playing and chasing, and only rarely do they fight more aggressively. Last night they even slept side by side on top of the PVR (Liev's favourite spot) and DVD player.

Liev's attitude towards us has totally changed, though - he doesn't really make any contact with us, is being much quieter (he's usually very vocal) and is not cuddly at all - this from a cat who usually bounds to the door when we come home and spends all evening on our laps. I'm very distraught, as I'm afraid we've caused Liev's demeanour to change. I wonder if he's just jealous or a bit resentful - it doesn't help that Yuri (the new kitten) is very outgoing (although not cuddly yet, he's still in "explorer" mode) and bounds all over Liev's "space", eats his food and goes into his litter box (they both keep eating each other's food and exploring each other's litter boxes).

If anyone has any advice on how to make Liev seem most comfortable, please let me know - or if you have had a similar situation. I just want to make sure that Liev will eventually return to his normal, loving self once they get adjusted!

Thanks!

Sonja


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

He's not mad at you -- he's HAPPY. Before he was desperate for attention b/c he had no "other" of his own species. He's now able to satisfy that need. That may mean that he's no longer going to be all over you, but know that you've made his life better and happier. He'll probably return to wanting human affection--right now he's just all about his new friend!--but probably not in the same way as before. IMO that's a GOOD thing.


----------



## SBlade77 (Oct 18, 2009)

I totally know what you mean, and that's what we were going for, absolutely. It's just that he doesn't *seem* happy, more like withdrawn. He's not really playing with his toys, just sort of watches Yuri play. He also honestly seems "angry" some of the time - tail down, unresponsive, and at these points he takes it out on Yuri and very aggressively attacks him (biting neck, using his back legs). That's what I mean by his demeanour - usually he's sunny, happy, chatty, and affectionate. Now he just seems sort of....sullen. Does that make sense?


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Well, maybe you rushed things a bit. And this IS a change, and cats aren't really fond of change.  I would spritz some Feliway around to keep things stress-free, maybe throw a catnip party or 2, and let them settle in.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

My thread on introductions:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=62659


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

SBlade77 said:


> I totally know what you mean, and that's what we were going for, absolutely. It's just that he doesn't *seem* happy, more like withdrawn. He's not really playing with his toys, just sort of watches Yuri play. He also honestly seems "angry" some of the time - tail down, unresponsive, and at these points he takes it out on Yuri and very aggressively attacks him (biting neck, using his back legs). That's what I mean by his demeanour - usually he's sunny, happy, chatty, and affectionate. Now he just seems sort of....sullen. Does that make sense?


He might very well not like being displaced by the new cat. Cats are tetorrial animals and it can be quite difficult for some cats to accept a newcomer. There might be some sort of silent warfare going on between the two...he might not like the new kitty eating out of his plate for example but isn't bossy enough to show it.

It seems, though, that they get along 'reasonably' well already so hopefully with time he will be happier.


----------



## Kiki (Jan 23, 2010)

Congrats on your new kitty!  

It sounds like you had a pretty quick introduction! I kept my new kitty isolated for more than two weeks before he was allowed to roam the house. That being said, if they are playing together, sleeping together and sharing food, those are all good signs. Some cats NEVER like each other enough to do even that much! My cats still won't sleep together, although they do play musical food bowls and litter boxes.



> He also honestly seems "angry" some of the time - tail down, unresponsive, and at these points he takes it out on Yuri and very aggressively attacks him (biting neck, using his back legs).


Keep in mind that no matter how much they like each other, they still need to sort out who is "dominant"over the other. Which of course equates to roughhousing, fighting, wrestling, etc. I'm told it can take months for them to work this out, so just hang in there and make sure to praise them when they are getting along. I give my cats special treats (freeze dried salmon) and toys when they're being nice to each other. And lots of praise. It may feel silly to do it, but it works!

I've had my new cat for a month and old cat still follows him around all the time to see what he is doing. And vice versa. I imagine they find it *fascinating* to see Another Cat, but that the intrigue will wear off eventually. 

Good luck :mrgreen:


----------



## SBlade77 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, and thanks for the congrats and advice!

I agree with you all that the transition was quick. Believe me, it was not meant to be! We had them on separate floors and Yuri all set up in a transition room, with the goal of keeping them apart for at least a week. However, the boys had a different idea - ALL they did was sit on opposite sides of the door, crying and pawing at it, and it was virtually impossible to keep Yuri from darting out or Liev from darting in when we opened the door. It got to be kind of exhausting trying to keep them apart, so we introduced them gradually for five minute intervals over one day, then the next had them together for an evening, and now they're together when we're both home (but separated when we're not). So in that sense, they seem to be really bonding - Yuri even fell asleep with his head on Liev's back last night. My only concern, really, is that Liev's demeanour is so different now, but I'm inclined to agree with you guys (and hope!) that it's temporary and that our outgoing snuggle bug returns.

Here are some pics of them:


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

SBlade77 said:


> I agree with you all that the transition was quick. Believe me, it was not meant to be! We had them on separate floors and Yuri all set up in a transition room, with the goal of keeping them apart for at least a week. However, the boys had a different idea - ALL they did was sit on opposite sides of the door, crying and pawing at it, and it was virtually impossible to keep Yuri from darting out or Liev from darting in when we opened the door. It got to be kind of exhausting trying to keep them apart, so we introduced them gradually for five minute intervals over one day, then the next had them together for an evening, and now they're together when we're both home (but separated when we're not).


This is why I'm a fan of the 3-babygates method. Allows contact w/out overdoing it.


----------



## KittyMonster (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow! :yikes 

You have gorgeous cats! I'm flabbergasted. 

As for Liev's demeanor, I suggest putting Yuri in another room and playing/petting him one-on-one for 30mins-1hr in the evening. I'm not sure if this is accurate, but I think Liev probably likes Yuri and resents him at the the same time. A little time for loving will help reassure him that he's still #1 in your eyes. Once his bond with Yuri improves and he's certain that he's not being usurped, alone time won't be necessary anymore.


----------



## SBlade77 (Oct 18, 2009)

hoofmaiden said:


> This is why I'm a fan of the 3-babygates method. Allows contact w/out overdoing it.


TOTALLY agree. In retrospect, I wish we had them. Liev, however, can jump up to a fireplace mantle from the ground (he has giant spring legs), so that may have only worked to keep Yuri out ;-)

That's a great idea about the alone time - we'll definitely try that out. We're letting Liev sleep with us (a treat) for now, so that seems to help. The only thing is that Yuri has a voice on him that you would not BELIEVE, so if we put him in a different room, he cries like the world is ending, and Liev is just distracted by that and sits at the door or paws at it til we let him out. I think for now we just have to let them be, and hope that once they settle and figure out their relationship, Liev will return to normal.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## SBlade77 (Oct 18, 2009)

KittyMonster said:


> You have gorgeous cats! I'm flabbergasted.


Thank you!! We love this breed, they're so big and elegant looking! Love their ear tufts.


----------



## KittyMonster (Nov 8, 2009)

You can always have daddy with Yuri and mommy with Liev, then alternate each night. That way everyone gets love


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

SBlade77 said:


> TOTALLY agree. In retrospect, I wish we had them. Liev, however, can jump up to a fireplace mantle from the ground (he has giant spring legs), so that may have only worked to keep Yuri out ;-)


?? The whole point of using 3 is to fill the entire door. See the link I posted. I used 3 smaller ones this last time, which meant I had to put in a cardboard filler at the top. Using 2 taller ones and one shorter one usually does the trick w/out a filler.


----------



## SBlade77 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ah, gotchya. Sorry. I'm at work so only saw the first picture! Will check out your full link and introduction diary when I get home.


----------



## ogdred (Apr 7, 2009)

Your cats are absolutely _gorgeous._ I love Liev's coat, he's a handsome guy.

I'll just reiterate what others have said: don't worry about it too much. Our older cat acted very similar when we brought home a new kitten. The two got along well pretty quickly, and they _love_ each other now, but I think the initial stages are going to be stressful for the resident cat no matter what. Gizmo (my older kitty) did recover and start being affectionate again, although to be completely honest he is _not_ as needy as he was before--right now, for example, he doesn't need mommy's lap for warmth because he's cuddling with his sister :wink: . It's so rewarding to see them enjoying eachothers' company I really don't mind that he's slightly less demanding of me.

I do agree with others that Liev needs some alone time with you, though. He might not, for whatever reason, feel comfortable giving/receiving affection from you around the new cat for a while (seems to be a common experience when adding a new cat to the house).


----------



## SBlade77 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Introducing New Kitten - Behaviour Changes... (Updated)*

Hi all,

Just thought I would post a quick update - the boys have been doing very well today in their first full day together; they play for awhile and then each goes off on his own. Liev is still pretty intensely attacking Yuri out of the blue (sort of puts an arm around his neck and wrestles him to the ground, biting his neck and giving him the back leg attack), but Yuri is definitely not hurt and lets Liev know when it's too much for him.

The boys were being suspiciously quiet, so I went on a search for them, finally looking in Liev's bed, and this is what I found:










It totally made me tear up, I was so happy! Seems like they're really starting to bond, which is SO nice to see. Liev even snuggled with me last night on the couch (although only after I dragged him off the PVR fully asleep alread ;-) He also seemed a bit more like himself today - more vocal and bright eyed, and responded to us more often. We even gave him a special treat and took him outside in his harness for awhile then gave him a good brushing (which he loves) - even got some purrs out of him!

Cross your fingers for us that the transition continues on its upward trend.


----------



## Kiki (Jan 23, 2010)

Awwww, they look so sweet together!! :luv 

My boys still won't cuddle together and sleep; yours seem to be bonding really quickly! Woo hoo :mrgreen:


----------

